# Sebastian de albero !!



## Dodecaplex

Lived during the illustrious Renaissance
He composed sonatas for his wife's seance
He had a bright mind
Unique, one of a kind
Alas, he failed the test of time
But inspiration, he did find
He armed bears and wrestled a gay pharaoh
Today, we call him SEBASTIAN DE ALBERO!


----------



## violadude

At first I thought you were completely trolling...then I found that he is an actual composer! He was a High Baroque era composer though, not a Renaissance one.

His sonatas were pretty neat I guess lol.


----------



## Dodecaplex

violadude said:


> He was a High Baroque era composer though, not a Renaissance one.


What with the most trusted source in the world (Wikipedia) only having an article about him in Spanish, there was no way for me to know.


----------



## violadude

Well my source is youtube so....not much better lol.


----------



## Dodecaplex

You know, he's actually a pretty good composer . . .


----------



## clavichorder

Sebastian De Albero: I know this was originally sort of a troll thread, but now I know more about this composer. He was sort of a disciple of Domenico Scarlatti in his sonatas. His sonatas are not as smooth or virtuosic or many as Scarlatti's but they do have their share of interesting harmonic and phrasing oddities. He also wrote these fugue things and ricercars, which are interesting and odd and do tend to go on for a while(the fugues, at least). 

So yeah, Spanish, a little later in birth than Scarlatti but knew and was influenced by him, and possibly died before him(I know that he didn't live long). Definitely worth knowing! You don't find too many composers that directly indebted to Scarlatti.


----------



## clavichorder

Quite a few sonatas are available in this link(possibly for a limited time, as that is how youtube uploads of this sort tend to be)


----------



## clavichorder

And Albero sounds great on the piano too: 





Three sonatas. You might hear what sounds like a less virtuosic but almost stranger Scarlatti.


----------

